# Black Velvet Damsel



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

So i finally fixed the problem of him being so mean towards my tangs
I put him in a breeding net for 1 full day, released him back into the 14 gallon, and has not been mean to my baby dory since. then last night I finally finished transfering my fish into my 55 gallon, he has made a hiding spot for himself. but the other fish can now swim right by it or even close to it with out him darting out at them  here are some pictures i got this morning


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Here are a few


----------

